# AR Type Rifles



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting an AR type rifle (accurized Rock River in 223 to be specific). But don't want to look like I'm out playing military when hunting. Does anyone have experience with them and are they as accurate as everyone says (1 moa or less). What kind of looks/reception do you get from the locals when carring one?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I am kind of in the same boat. I am trying to come up with the funding for a Rock River Arms Standard A4. This is a Flat Top with an H-Bar Barrel Profile (not a full bull barrel). I guess I am not going to worry too much about the looks since I will still have my Stevens Model 200 .223 also for Calling. Besides in my situation around here, everyone knows I am the resident GUN NUT.

I have heard and read some great things about the Rock River Arms AR's, and they come highly recommended.

Larry


----------



## Buffsldr (Nov 29, 2005)

I have an SU-16CA with a 16 inch barell. I got four shots in a four inch circle at 200 yards. A guy at the range stopped me and commented that it was a cool rifle and it did not look military. He liked that. I have added a muzzle break and 30 round clip.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

I hunt with a AR. I built it from a kit, Lucked out and got a lower for 50.oo, lower parts set from ASA 50.oo, and the upper is a bushmaster flat top H-bar 1-9 26" flutted bbl 489.oo. The bolt group I got from the same guy as the lower for 60.oo. Its a very very accurate weapon! She'll shoot sub MOA as long as I do my part!

She also has a 4x18x50 scope.... but have been thinking or getting a new and better Optic for her. Also a nice 2 stage tigger is in the plans and a adjustable gas block to replace the standard A-frame.

Have plans to build my 3rd sometime this year Just trying to figure out if she'll be another 5.56mm or a 6.8 SPC If I go witht he 5.56 will more than likely be a 28" Krieger bbl if the 6.8 a 18" mid-length.

Building them are simple but fun! And with all the different accessories available you can build them in a ton of different ways!

Most folks have always given possitive comments in the field in requards to my ARs... Given the gear that you have with you and the camo i doubt peeps will think negatively now it ya hunt decked out in a Tac-Vest holds a ton of 30rd mags, knee and elboe pads and basicly hunt looking like a Ranger/Seal then peeps may give ya some crap... or just laugh... or maybe even scared out the wits trying to figure out why there is a SF guy running around the area!

BTW here is my AR: http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a129/ ... ul1809.jpg


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I have a DPMS ar-15 and I would have a hard time hunting with anything else. Mine is not over the counter stock so it may not be a fair comparison but it will shoot almost any ammo under 1 inch. Load it with 52 grain or 69 grain Black Hills match ammo or my own 40 grain v-max handloads and it will keep 5 under a dime most days as long as I dont have the beer shakes from the night before. It has a 20 inch match grade Douglas barrel and a single stage JP match trigger.

What I would do differently is not order it in any sort of heavy-barrel style. I has accuracy to spare but is stupid heavy and I am trying to shoot out the barrel so I can justify getting a new 16 inch standard weight match grade barrel which should lighten in up considerably. I have had no backlash of any sort from anyone for carrying one and the ability to take on multiple coyotes is awesome. I have only killed one double in my entire coyote calling life(about 4-5 years) and it can be done I am sure with any type of gun but its alot easier when the gun reloads for you.

They are maybe not the ideal calling gun for everyone but get a good one and they will have all the accuracy you need(they do not rule the line at Camp Perry for nothing) and follow up shots for a wounded animal or mulitple coyotes is unmatched by anything else I can think of, ammo is dirt cheap, parts are everywhere and you can get into a good one for about 650.00 starting which is not much more that a good Remington/Ruger/Winchester bolt gun.

I am hardly an expert but I would recommend the rifle to anyone but thats just my opinion.

Jaybic


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

I wouldn't be afraid of a bull barrel, you can have it fluted for around a hundred bucks to remove weight...providing you've got an extra hundred bucks  You might consider talking to Mike Milini from Bemidji MN.He can help you decide on a build,very knowledgeable and freindly...he knows his AR's.Just Google for his website Dedicated Technologies


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Given the gear that you have with you and the camo i doubt peeps will think negatively now it ya hunt decked out in a Tac-Vest holds a ton of 30rd mags, knee and elboe pads and basicly hunt looking like a Ranger/Seal then peeps may give ya some crap... or just laugh... or maybe even scared out the wits trying to figure out why there is a SF guy running around the area!


 :rollin:

You will also need a Kevlar vest, a Beretta 92 or 1911 strapped to your right thigh, a Kevlar helmet, and a set of current issue Digital BDUs. I want to see the look on grandpa's face when he is suprized under his favorite squirrel tree by "Rambo"!

:strapped:

Seriously, it wouldn't bother me any to hunt with a AR especially if I had one of the super accurate DPMS target rigs.

:bartime: :beer: 
:sniper:


----------



## LASER MAN (Mar 10, 2005)

I picked up a Colt Accurized AR-15 last year. 24" stainless barrel. it took me awhile and some workup with loads, but i finally got it right. i used it in a prairie dog contest last summer and it worked very well. i shot nearly 200 dogs and earned a second place finish. it shoots under 1" with the right loads. i was using 50 grain spire point bullets and H335 powder. i have also loaded the 40 gr V-Max bullets with H335 and they too shoot under 1". the one thing that makes these guns great shooters is the trigger. as is true with any gun, if you have to fight the trigger, accuracy will suffer. i also have a 6.5 x 20 Leupold mounted on the gun. they are a great combination.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

I bought a Olympic Arms Ultramatch this fall, 20" medium heavy, Wilson set trigger and a 3-12 Burris, best thing I ever did for coyote calling. The fact that I can watch my impact through the scope and be ready to send another one before the yote knows the first one hit is awesome. I've taken down 2 doubles with it already, both times i dropped the dog before he could get 10 steps from the *****. Go with a lighter barrel for calling, I don't know why all the companies have such hard ons for the bull barrels, ten or fifteen shots at a time won't heat up mine. Also look into a .204 or .17 Rem, the .223 is a dog compared to them, way over bored for the case size, it'll kill them obviously, but they usaully spin around a few times or run a bit, my .17 drops them a lot better, dumps more of the energy into them I guess. I've heard good things about the PCR 16 from Oly and the Lo-Pro classic from DPMS, aroudn 700 bones and will shoot sub MOA.


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

your 17 rem hits with more energy than your .223?


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

This is my grandma with her rifle...

http://www.break.com/index/grannymachinegun.html


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I just put this one together,it will be my deer hunting rifle next year,and i hope to take some coyotes with it this winter.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

Just because Stag puts a Deer on their lowers doesn't actually mean its a Deer Rifle!!! :wink: I have never used an AR for deer hunting..... :eyeroll:

Nice rifle ya got there Harry! I know the lower is a Stag.. what brand are the other parts? I'm just curious.

AR's.... A hole-lots fun to build!!! A bunch of Fun to shoot!!! A Ton of FUN to kill with!!! A Hoot to accessorise!!!

I have built 3 so far.... 2 for me 1 for my good ol varmint blasting buddy back in NM... He is like me doing everything we can, to get the best accuracy out of out weapons and practice practice practice! pushing the limits on our long range shots.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have shot one of those AR Type rifles. My cousin has one and we shot it over Christmas break. They seem accurate and are fun to shoot, however personally I wouldn't use one for hunting.

I sold my semi auto and got a bolt action for a reason. I wanted to improve my shooting and my hunting skills by forcing myself to take good shots and not just throw a bunch of lead out there. I am not saying I think any less of anyone who uses a semi auto, that is just my view on it. They are neat looking guns and I hope you guys enjoy them. I will settle with my bolt action.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

I on occasion will use the bolt gun as well.... but the AR works well if ya call in a double... or more. :sniper:


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Marcus, I know it sounds stupid since the .17 and .223 have the same powder capacity essentially, but I think the .17 transmits its energy faster due to the faster lighter bullet, the 52 gr. .223 either exits or takes longer to transfer energy, I guess it's just anecdotal evidence because I shot scores of yotes with my .17 Rem and can count on one hand how many ran after hit, and I've only had two or three drop dead with my new .223, thats comparing similar chest on shots at 20-100 yards. Maybe it's my bullets, I know the 50gr. V-max's were horrible performers, the 52 gr. speer hp's are working better, dropped two fox withthem last night as a matter of fact.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Varmint, I shot a big ars buck with my AR this fall, I was looking for a coyote, not expecting to find a deer, when this big fella got up at 60 yards. I layed into him, felt like I was shooting at a Mack truck compared to the coyotes and jack rabbits I'm used to shooting with it. Needless to say, I put 6 bullets in the boiler room before he made 100 yards on me, went down right quick. Wouldn't recommed it unless you know damn well you can hit them, but I think all the practice I have with it paid off well. I would love to get a 25 WSSM upper for it, that thing would be sick for deer!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Seeing what guys are doing with AR's on the long lines and competition, It isn't the guns fault. :wink:

In march last year I watched a guy shoot grapefruit size groups all day long at 400-600 yards with an M4 carbine at our SDM course.

Most of the accuracy in an AR comes in the trigger and the bolt lock up.

If you are shooting light bullets, get a slow twist barrel 1:12, over 50 gr, start looking at the 1:9. Not until you get into a 75-80 gr bullet do you need the 1:7 twist.

If you are looking for an optic that you can use long or short game, take a look at the Trijicon AGOG NSN scope. It is calibrated for the 62 gr surplus ammo, but you should be able to match that with some decent handloads with better bullets.

It has range markings for out to 500 meters and will allow you to hold off for windage.

One of the nicest "options" on the AR now is the fact, you can switch from the 5.56 upper to a 6.8 SPC cartridge with the 6.8 magazines.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

Crane I was just razn' Harry.. I too have used my AR.. but only seen a few does and no bucks... NM is a buck only state... and 2 day hunt @ that. The following yr I used a bolt gun.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

VarmintHunter117 said:


> Just because Stag puts a Deer on their lowers doesn't actually mean its a Deer Rifle!!! :wink: I have never used an AR for deer hunting..... :eyeroll:
> 
> Nice rifle ya got there Harry! I know the lower is a Stag.. what brand are the other parts? I'm just curious.
> 
> ...


I thought you were the guy i bought the stock and LPK from. He is at the GF AFB also. DPMS lower parts kit,dont know what the stock is,Model 1 Sales upper. I like to use iron sight when deer hunting,you just dont need a scope when you are walking for deer.I shot a doe this year with my AK which is .223 and 1 shot in the vitals did the job.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I use a flat top f


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

Love being able to see a coyote drop in the scope due to the low recoil on these bad boys and they'll shoot just as accurate as the bolts.Heres mine since Harry's is showin. :thumb:


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

nice lookin setup u got there


----------



## TackDriver (Jan 22, 2006)

just wondering if there is any certain size clip you can have in North Dakota for hunting fox and coyotes with semi-auto rifles


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

No there is no restriction on clip size


----------

